# IDD Bank Accounts???



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with the US Treasury Departments "IDD" Program? I have never heard of it but recently I tried to change my Direct Deposit Bank Account and this is the information the Social Security Administration Manila told me in an email today.

My original bank is in Manila and because of the COVID19 situation, I find it (not impossible) but difficult to get my monthly benefits. Every month I have to send a request to my original bank and ask the banking manager for authorization to make a withdrawal from a bank other than my original bank. Then I wait for a few days for a reply before I am allowed to make a withdrawal from this local bank.

So, I have attempted to change my Direct Deposit to a local bank closer to my residence. The Social Security Administration told me that if I change to a new bank, I do the same old Direct Deposit Form 1199...but if I keep the same banking institution and only change bank account numbers, I am "forced" to change it to an IDD Peso Account and subject to their conversion rates!

I have never heard of this "IDD" and I have also never heard of being forced to change a US Dollar Direct Deposit account to a peso account. I even asked the SSA to tell me what this IDD stands for and they never responded.

I am just wondering if anyone else out there was familiar with this issue and might be able to shed some light on it...

My intention was to just to do a simple account change to a local banking institute and make it easier to withdrawal money when needed...but as usual, it seems EVERYTHING has to be more complicated than it needs to be!

Any thoughts?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Cebu Citizen It could mean International Direct Deposit (IDD). I found some older posting's on this subject and it appears some do have their SS sent to a Philippine Bank.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...470374-us-social-security-direct-deposit.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...3266-social-security-direct-deposit-fees.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...293570-approved-banks-us-social-security.html

Another link but unsure if the US Embassy has some limited hours due to the Covid issue. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/

What I remember when I inquired was that my bank (PNB) does accept a Pensioner account but it can only be under your name and the even though it was a direct deposit they still charge $5 per direct deposit. I think BDO, China Bank also have pension accounts, so you'd have to get that information or all the routing numbers from your bank, hopefully someone else can share if they have to convert their dollars to pesos.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Cebu Citizen It could mean International Direct Deposit (IDD). I found some older posting's on this subject and it appears some do have their SS sent to a Philippine Bank.
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...470374-us-social-security-direct-deposit.html
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...3266-social-security-direct-deposit-fees.html
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply...

Yes, I have been banking with BDO for 6 years now and I am quite happy with the service I get...as I mentioned before, the only issue I am having is that my bank is in Manila and with travel restrictions, it has become a hassle to make a simple withdrawal when I do need some cash because the Philippine banking system requires you to go into your original bank branch to do all Direct Deposit transactions.

Typically I find myself in Manila all the time for international air travel or PRA business or doctors appointments...so, in 6 years, my bank location was never an issue. Now with COVID19, I have been faced with a continuing issue that does not seem to be ending, (especially since the Philippine DOH just recorded a new single day record in COVID cases...6,958).

I just thought that a simple account change would not be such an issue and then the SSA in Manila sent me that email informing me of the IDD account.

I will check out your links to see if I can figure this out...I really don't want to change my bank...just a new account.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Cebu Citizen It could mean International Direct Deposit (IDD). I found some older posting's on this subject and it appears some do have their SS sent to a Philippine Bank.
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...470374-us-social-security-direct-deposit.html
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...3266-social-security-direct-deposit-fees.html
> ...


I read every post on these 3 threads and no information to help in my situation...but thanks anyway. I will see what the SSA in Manila can tell me if they will reply to my request...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...
> 
> Yes, I have been banking with BDO for 6 years now and I am quite happy with the service I get...as I mentioned before, the only issue I am having is that my bank is in Manila and with travel restrictions, it has become a hassle to make a simple withdrawal when I do need some cash because the Philippine banking system requires you to go into your original bank branch to do all Direct Deposit transactions.
> 
> ...


Sounds complicated right now for sure with all the limitations, do you have the BDO ATM card? But I thought BDO prides itself on the fact you can use any of their other branches.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Sounds complicated right now for sure with all the limitations, do you have the BDO ATM card? But I thought BDO prides itself on the fact you can use any of their other branches.


Yes, you can use any branch for most all transactions but not the Direct Deposit accounts...no ATM card is allowed and you must go only to your original branch for any withdrawals...BUT not BDO's policy...this is set by the Central Bank of the Philippines as negotiated with the US Government...

Like I said, I am quite pleased with their services and typically it would not be an issue but it seems that COVID19 has thrown a monkey wrench into the norm! Now we are having to adjust the way we used to do things.

AND I can make a withdrawal...but the hassle is I have to request in writing to withdraw from a different branch and the manager of my original branch must approve my request before I am allowed to make the withdrawal. It's just an additional step I would like to not deal with.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Yes, you can use any branch for most all transactions but not the Direct Deposit accounts...no ATM card is allowed and you must go only to your original branch for any withdrawals...BUT not BDO's policy...this is set by the Central Bank of the Philippines as negotiated with the US Government...
> 
> Like I said, I am quite pleased with their services and typically it would not be an issue but it seems that COVID19 has thrown a monkey wrench into the norm! Now we are having to adjust the way we used to do things.
> 
> AND I can make a withdrawal...but the hassle is I have to request in writing to withdraw from a different branch and the manager of my original branch must approve my request before I am allowed to make the withdrawal. It's just an additional step I would like to not deal with.


I follow what you are saying. SS only allows a passbook account. No ATM. This apparently is an attempt to avoid fraud. With the passbook you have to go into the branch and present ID to do any transaction. However, I didn't realize it had to be at the "Home" branch.

My kids SS are direct deposited into BPI passbook accounts, with my wife as custodian. When we withdraw, my wife goes inside to queue, and then the teller comes out to the car to see the kids. We also have to bring their passports. Very strict.

I don't think you are getting the correct information. There must be a way to move your dollar account and the direct deposit to another branch closer to you. People move. That is life.

I have my SS deposited to my U.S. account. You might want to consider changing the DD to that if you don't have any better alternatives.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ...I just thought that a simple account change would not be such an issue ...


Everything about the franchise nature of Philippine banks becomes an issue. I had my 'home' BDO close, and ALL transactions were going to have an extra charge because I was not using my home branch. No one could tell me if I had a new home bank or not... the one closed and left me orphaned.

I do all my banking online from the US. It is much easier, more efficient, and I believe safer.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I follow what you are saying. SS only allows a passbook account. No ATM. This apparently is an attempt to avoid fraud. With the passbook you have to go into the branch and present ID to do any transaction. However, I didn't realize it had to be at the "Home" branch.
> 
> My kids SS are direct deposited into BPI passbook accounts, with my wife as custodian. When we withdraw, my wife goes inside to queue, and then the teller comes out to the car to see the kids. We also have to bring their passports. Very strict.
> 
> ...


Yes...I agree DonAndAbby...I am sure having only a passbook account and going in person to the teller is an attempt to help with reducing fraud and I am OK with that. In the US, it does not mater which branch you use...if the bank has the same name, you can do business there regardless of location...BUT here in the Philippines, they are always saying you must go to your original branch to do this or that. I remember one time I changed my mobile phone number and they made me go to the original branch to do that also!

However; (you are absolutely right...people move...that's life and changing bank locations to a closer branch would seem to be a normal transaction), if you and I are correct and we don't think I am getting the correct information, then there is another more serious problem because this email came from the FBU, (Federal Benefits Unit), at the US Embassy in Manila by way of their secure messaging! It would be a shame if our own Government is giving out false information, (shock!!!).

I sent them a response and asked them WHY I am being forced to change my entire account set-up and change it to Philippine Pesos and that is when they told me it is not their requirement but rather that of the US Treasury Department. I tend to believe them because they attached the form for this procedure and it is printed from the US Printing Office and it is specifically designed only for the Philippines because it says right on the form the account MUST be in *PHILIPPINE PESOS*!

If I change banks, I can submit a regular 1199 Form and they will process it...BUT if I am only changing bank accounts within that same banking institution I must use a different form, (which they attached), SSA-1199-OP77, (01-2019) and it states directly on the form that US Dollar accounts are NOT allowed and this account MUST be in Philippine Pesos!

And I am not able to change my Direct Deposit account to a US bank because I have no family there...no US address, no living relatives, no way of setting up a US Bank Account or no way of accessing my account if I did get one set up...I am the last remaining member of my American Family and I have sold my businesses and sold my home and fully pulled up stakes and completely moved to the Philippines and retired here through the PRA, (Philippine Retirement Authority)!

Anyway...I hope I can figure this out and just do a simple account number change. I will try to contact the SSA again and ask them what my options are because I really do not want to be stuck in a peso only account particularly when the US Dollar is dropping and the Philippine Peso is gaining, (now 48.94 per dollar), thereby significantly reducing my monthly benefits because I would be stuck with their conversion rate. If I have US Dollars, I can convert as much as I want and when I want depending on the current conversion rate. With this IDD peso account, they control what conversion rate they give me and they do my entire benefit all at the same time! I have absolutely NO control over my money...

I miss the days when the conversion rate was 53 and 54 per dollar!

My only option may be to use their system against them and just change banking institutions and start a whole new account at a whole new bank! Maybe just forget trying to change accounts within the same bank!!!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Everything about the franchise nature of Philippine banks becomes an issue. I had my 'home' BDO close, and ALL transactions were going to have an extra charge because I was not using my home branch. No one could tell me if I had a new home bank or not... the one closed and left me orphaned.
> 
> I do all my banking online from the US. It is much easier, more efficient, and I believe safer.


I agree...it's as if the main bank head office does not fully control their own franchise...it appears that each bank facility is controlled by the person who actually owns that particular branch and everyone operates independently of each other!

Even though I am able to make a withdrawal from a different branch...AFTER I formally request authorization in writing, (and wait for a day or two for a reply)...they still charge me a 200 peso fee for using a different branch other than my original branch of opening. It's a crazy system for sure!!!

I have banked at BPI, BDO, PNB and East West Bank and they are all the same...go to your original branch for most transactions with some limited transactions allowed at other branches but you pay an extra fee for doing business with them.

I certainly miss US Banks...walk in to any branch, in any city, in any state, in the entire country and they will all do business with you as if you were their original customer!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Yes...I agree DonAndAbby...I am sure having only a passbook account and going in person to the teller is an attempt to help with reducing fraud and I am OK with that. In the US, it does not mater which branch you use...if the bank has the same name, you can do business there regardless of location...BUT here in the Philippines, they are always saying you must go to your original branch to do this or that. I remember one time I changed my mobile phone number and they made me go to the original branch to do that also!
> 
> However; (you are absolutely right...people move...that's life and changing bank locations to a closer branch would seem to be a normal transaction), if you and I are correct and we don't think I am getting the correct information, then there is another more serious problem because this email came from the FBU, (Federal Benefits Unit), at the US Embassy in Manila by way of their secure messaging! It would be a shame if our own Government is giving out false information, (shock!!!).
> 
> ...


I have family in friends in the U.S. who could help with my mail, but they are not in a state income tax free state and it didn't work well anyway. My sister in California botched important mail several times and California State was after me to pay taxes every year.

So, earlier this year I set up a Travelling Mailbox with a Florida address. So far, I love it and it is great to have my mail handled professionally. Besides receiving and scanning mail, they have other services that come in handy. I recently needed to get documents to the IRS to change my wife's name on her ITIN. I uploaded the documents to them, they printed them, and posted them to USPS. Very handy and quick. The cost for my mailbox is $20 a month. The mailing is extra.

If you set up a U.S. mailbox, then you can open a bank account at a cooperative bank or credit union and change your SS to that bank. If you decide to go this route, I can recommend some that will allow you to withdraw from ATMs in the Philippines with 0 fees. Or you can open a new PH dollar bank account near your house and transfer $ using checks or other methods.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have family in friends in the U.S. who could help with my mail, but they are not in a state income tax free state and it didn't work well anyway. My sister in California botched important mail several times and California State was after me to pay taxes every year.
> 
> So, earlier this year I set up a Travelling Mailbox with a Florida address. So far, I love it and it is great to have my mail handled professionally. Besides receiving and scanning mail, they have other services that come in handy. I recently needed to get documents to the IRS to change my wife's name on her ITIN. I uploaded the documents to them, they printed them, and posted them to USPS. Very handy and quick. The cost for my mailbox is $20 a month. The mailing is extra.
> 
> If you set up a U.S. mailbox, then you can open a bank account at a cooperative bank or credit union and change your SS to that bank. If you decide to go this route, I can recommend some that will allow you to withdraw from ATMs in the Philippines with 0 fees. Or you can open a new PH dollar bank account near your house and transfer $ using checks or other methods.


Thank you so much for the gracious offer to assist with recommendations DonAndAbby; I will certainly look into this as an option...however; with that being said, since I have absolutely no ties left in the US and I am permanently retired here, I will first try to fix this "new" banking problem. If I can resolve it to my satisfaction, I will be quite happy with it. I was actually extremely happy with my banking services here for the past 5 or 6 years until COVID19 hit us all...it was this pandemic that created my current issue and I will try my hardest to just correct this situation first before I consider changing my banking set up.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> ...So, earlier this year I set up a Travelling Mailbox with a Florida address. So far, I love it and it is great to have my mail handled professionally. Besides receiving and scanning mail, they have other services that come in handy. I recently needed to get documents to the IRS to change my wife's name on her ITIN. I uploaded the documents to them, they printed them, and posted them to USPS. Very handy and quick. The cost for my mailbox is $20 a month. The mailing is extra.
> 
> If you set up a U.S. mailbox, then you can open a bank account at a cooperative bank or credit union and change your SS to that bank. If you decide to go this route, I can recommend some that will allow you to withdraw from ATMs in the Philippines with 0 fees. Or you can open a new PH dollar bank account near your house and transfer $ using checks or other methods.


I have used Traveling Mailbox for about 8 years and never had a problem with them. But recently... I got letters from my credit card companies, my bank, and the voters registration, all saying they just noticed I was using a forwarding address, and had to get a real address.

I now have a real address in the US as my home of record, but all of them let me use the mail forwarder as my actual mailing address.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I have used Traveling Mailbox for about 8 years and never had a problem with them. But recently... I got letters from my credit card companies, my bank, and the voters registration, all saying they just noticed I was using a forwarding address, and had to get a real address.
> 
> I now have a real address in the US as my home of record, but all of them let me use the mail forwarder as my actual mailing address.


That's not good. I better prepare for that. Most of my family are in California and they hound me for taxes. I have a nephew in Nevada, so maybe I can ask him.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I have used Traveling Mailbox for about 8 years and never had a problem with them. But recently... I got letters from my credit card companies, my bank, and the voters registration, all saying they just noticed I was using a forwarding address, and had to get a real address.
> 
> I now have a real address in the US as my home of record, but all of them let me use the mail forwarder as my actual mailing address.


I was just looking at the Travelling Mailbox website and this is a FAQ:

Can I receive mail from banks and institutions such as the IRS?
Yes! Our addresses are real mailing addresses and any mail from any person or business can be received into your Traveling Mailbox.

Of course, that means nothing to the actual banks, etc. Strange that you got these letters all recently.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

First I got purged from the voting rolls, then within a month the bank and credit cards notified me. Not sure what triggered it, after almost 8 years.


----------

